# New Construction - Blank Slate!



## Aspiringlawnguy (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

Been reading/lurking the forum for the past few weeks and happy to finally join and become involved. I just finished building my house in January, my house didn't come with landscaping - just rough graded with black dirt so I have a blank slate to start off of.

*Location:* Chicago Suburbs
*Lawn/Yard Size:* I'm guessing about 8,000 sq feet. I haven't measured, but have a 0.25 acre lot, two story 2800 sq foot house, 3 car wide driveway
*Timeline:* Need to have front yard sodded by May 1st, sides and backyard seeded by May 1st
*Aspiration* Tier 2

My research is telling me that optimal time to lay sod/seed would be August or September in Chicago. Unfortunately, that isn't a possibility as my new HOA requires sod in the front and seed on sides/back by May 1st...so I have to get this done in the Spring and don't want to be in a position where I nuke it in late summer just to redo it again after spending the $ on sod.

I was looking to get some feedback from the community on the following:

*Lawn Type* After doing some digging, I was think Kentucky Bluegrass. I love the look of it. However, I am unsure of how it will hold up to a lot of foot traffic from two kids every day. My subdivision is relatively new, I'll have a few small trees in the front of the house but otherwise no big shaded areas from neighboring trees or anything like that. It looks like my whole property would get good sunlight. I'm unsure if people usually use straight Kentucky Bluegrass or some type of mix.

*Timeline* How soon can I get the ball rolling on planting? Right now we're still buried in snow, my hope was that by mid march we are thawed out where I can start at least leveling the dirt, removing rocks/debris that was missed, and then tilling the dirt/mixing in top soil to prep for planting. I was wondering if I would be able to start installing sod/laying seed at this point or if it's best to wait until April/as late as possible.

*Process* After I get my dirt leveled, should I get top soil delivered and then till the entire property to mix it in? Also, should I be spaying roundup for weeds right away/as the grass is growing? Any beginner videos on prepping soil/how to seed would be greatly appreciated!

*Irrigation* I'm debating putting in a sprinkler system. Is this feasible for someone to DIY or should I be going to a professional for this? I would hire out for connecting the main water lines and everything, but dad and I would be able to dig trenches, lay pipes, set sprinklers, etc. Since we are working with black dirt and not digging up sod, I would imagine this would be easier than normal. I'm not 100% that I'll put one in, I may try to get by with just watering myself the first year...but coming from a high rise condo I don't know how daunting watering will be...

Thanks for any advice, looking forward to being a part of the community.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would focus on irrigation. Renting a trencher and getting the pipes down is the hardest part. Since you have mud, it is easier to do now before sod/seeds. Most "professionals" dont do a good job on the design phase.

Do plan for back patio areas, trees, landscape beds, etc.

KBG will do great in IL and great with kids, but I would just do a mix of TTTF/PRG for 2022 and kill it in 2023-2024 when you have other projects in the complete phase.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Do a full soil test before planting, so you can make any need amendments while you can still work the soil. And put in a full irrigation system-- its much easier to do it now.


----------



## Aspiringlawnguy (11 mo ago)

g-man said:


> I would focus on irrigation. Renting a trencher and getting the pipes down is the hardest part. Since you have mud, it is easier to do now before sod/seeds. Most "professionals" dont do a good job on the design phase.
> 
> Do plan for back patio areas, trees, landscape beds, etc.
> 
> KBG will do great in IL and great with kids, but I would just do a mix of TTTF/PRG for 2022 and kill it in 2023-2024 when you have other projects in the complete phase.


Why wouldn't you do KBG right away? If need be I can keep the kids off the lawn/use the park for the summer while it's growing and I'm tending to it.


----------



## Aspiringlawnguy (11 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Do a full soil test before planting, so you can make any need amendments while you can still work the soil. And put in a full irrigation system-- its much easier to do it now.


Thanks, also 100% doing a full irrigation system as I think I can do it pretty cost effectively. My dad and I are going to rent a trencher/lay the PBC and sprinklers. I think I'll just hire out to connect it to the main water line.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

KBG is possible, but really tough to get going and survive the summer. You will also have other house project to focus on and the wife won't be happy with you just working on growing grass.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

g-man said:


> KBG is possible, but really tough to get going and survive the summer. You will also have other house project to focus on and the wife won't be happy with you just working on growing grass.


Having an in-ground sprinkler system will certainly help, though.


----------



## Aspiringlawnguy (11 mo ago)

g-man said:


> KBG is possible, but really tough to get going and survive the summer. You will also have other house project to focus on and the wife won't be happy with you just working on growing grass.


I think I got her sold on it so far so thinking of going for it, especially with an irrigation system. Lawn will be the primary project in spring/ early summer - I already have my patio area compacted/stone bed in so that won't be as time consuming.

Would love your thoughts on KBG for my region - would you recommend straight KBG or mixing in with something else like tall fescue? Also, can I start getting this sod laid/seed down in the back half of March so long as we're starting to get into the 50s and not snowing?

My thought is first half of March get irrigation system done, then back half of March get soil tested/prepped, till, roll, and hopefully get it planted by April 1/ as early as possible.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I would do a mix, but if you are considering straight kbg, check out Connor Ward's channel on YouTube.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I would do a mix, but if you are considering straight kbg, check out Connor Ward's channel on YouTube.


Connor is not straight KBG.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check Pete1313 journal. He is straight KBG (single cultivar) in Rockford, IL. My backyard is straight KBG in Indy.


----------



## Aspiringlawnguy (11 mo ago)

Ok now I'm wavering a bit on lawn type, instead of KBG I was thinking of doing TTTF or Perennial Ryegrass. The look I'm going for is that darker emerald green and it looks like TTTF is supposed to stripe really well. Should both of these be mixed with something else or are the good by themselves?


----------



## Aspiringlawnguy (11 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> I would do a mix, but if you are considering straight kbg, check out Connor Ward's channel on YouTube.


Even outside of grass type, his channel is extremely helpful with a lot of how to's.


----------



## Aspiringlawnguy (11 mo ago)

Also would anyone have a recommended mower to start with? Looking for a walk behind and ideally something the stripes really well that's wide. I'd probably look to stay within $1,500-$2,000.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

g-man said:


> Grizzly Adam said:
> 
> 
> > I would do a mix, but if you are considering straight kbg, check out Connor Ward's channel on YouTube.
> ...


Last I knew he was. Or at least he talks like he is. I remember back in the day the was singing the praises of perennial rye, and now he calls it sissy grass.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Grizzly Adam said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > Grizzly Adam said:
> ...


He overseeded his bluegrass with perennial rye.

@Aspiringlawnguy I would plant KBG in you're region as it does well there, is wear tolerant and looks great.

I wouldn't however do a spring planting. Bluegrass is a bit of work to get established and it's better to give it the best chance possible which would be seeding the start of August for you.

I would do rye this spring after irrigation and kill/KBG in August.

This will also give you more time to choose you're cultivar, get supplies and level the area before seed down.

Yes you'll be paying twice but you'll get what you want.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Maybe look into some of the new drought resistant KBG is you are going to be doing a monostand-- might help you get through summer better.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I agree with @SNOWBOB11. I wouldn't plant KBG in the Spring. Germination and establishment take too long and come August, you're going to wish you went with Rye or TTTF.

@Grizzly Adam a drought resistant KBG won't help in this case since the OP's grass won't be mature enough to handle the Summer heat.

@Aspiringlawnguy you are taking on a lot this Spring. Being new to taking care of grass, there are a lot of ups and downs you're going to go through. I would make the grass growing part a easy as possible and choose TTTF or PRG. A Spring renovation is difficult as it is with the unpredictable weather. Choose something that is going to germinate quickly and get established before the Summer heat sets in.

Then spend the rest of the season learning your lawn and how to care for it properly. Get a season under your belt then plan to do a reno in August of 23.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Harts said:


> @Grizzly Adam a drought resistant KBG won't help in this case since the OP's grass won't be mature enough to handle the Summer heat.


@Harts But he is talking about possibly reseeding in the fall. That is when I am speaking of, just to make his final turf more resilient. Sorry for my lack of clarity.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Grizzly Adam said:


> Harts said:
> 
> 
> > @Grizzly Adam a drought resistant KBG won't help in this case since the OP's grass won't be mature enough to handle the Summer heat.
> ...


No worries :thumbup:


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Aspiringlawnguy said:


> My research is telling me that optimal time to lay sod/seed would be August or September in Chicago. Unfortunately, that isn't a possibility as my new HOA requires sod in the front and seed on sides/back by May 1st...so I have to get this done in the Spring and don't want to be in a position where I nuke it in late summer just to redo it again after spending the $ on sod.


Why would you kill the sod in the summer to reseed in the fall?

Is sodding the entire yard this spring an option? If you got irrigation installed, the sods survival would be higher and you wouldn't have to do a renovation in the fall.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Easyluck said:


> Why would you kill the sod in the summer to reseed in the fall?
> 
> Is sodding the entire yard this spring an option? If you got irrigation installed, the sods survival would be higher and you wouldn't have to do a renovation in the fall.


Agree. And the OP should call around to see what types of sod are available for a spring installment. I'm sure he can find a good cool-season blend, perhaps a TTTF/*** blend, then if he wants more *** he could overseed with that in the Fall.


----------



## Aspiringlawnguy (11 mo ago)

Harts said:


> I agree with @SNOWBOB11. I wouldn't plant KBG in the Spring. Germination and establishment take too long and come August, you're going to wish you went with Rye or TTTF.
> 
> @Grizzly Adam a drought resistant KBG won't help in this case since the OP's grass won't be mature enough to handle the Summer heat.
> 
> ...


Thank you...I think I am going to end up going with TTTF. I've seen when done properly it looks very good, similar to KBG so I may just stick with it if it turns out good and mess with something else a few years down the road.


----------



## Aspiringlawnguy (11 mo ago)

Easyluck said:


> Aspiringlawnguy said:
> 
> 
> > My research is telling me that optimal time to lay sod/seed would be August or September in Chicago. Unfortunately, that isn't a possibility as my new HOA requires sod in the front and seed on sides/back by May 1st...so I have to get this done in the Spring and don't want to be in a position where I nuke it in late summer just to redo it again after spending the $ on sod.
> ...


Definitely an option to sod the entire thing if I want. To be honest, that's the route I would prefer so we have something the kids can use as early as possible. My only hang up was I thought cost would be exponentially higher for sodding everything vs seeding a lot. The only requirement is sodding the front but I can run wild with it on the whole yard.


----------



## Aspiringlawnguy (11 mo ago)

Old Hickory said:


> Easyluck said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you kill the sod in the summer to reseed in the fall?
> ...


I'm going to try and run a price comparison between sodding TTTF in front and seeding TTTF on sides and back, vs just sodding the whole thing with a TTTF/KBG blend. If it's not too bad of a difference I think this is the way...sod the whole thing with a blend and then see what I want to do for overseeding in the fall.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I would also agree with prioritizing the irrigation. As someone that has had a new home with sod and a new home with seed, I can say that the irrigation system is immensely helpful and you wont regret it. Even once the turf is established, being able to provide it with water in the heat of summer will keep your lawn looking good all season.

Sounds like you might be considering a DIY sprinkler system. If not, make sure to start making calls to irrigation contractors now. All of the trades are super busy and you want to be one of the first on their list come spring. If you wait till spring to call, they will be booking into the summer.

I would also agree with considering a TTTF and PRG mix especially to start off in the spring. I seeded a 100% KBG lawn in the fall and I will concur that it is a slow grass to establish. Beautiful turf, but it took untill the next fall for it mature and really look good.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

How much sun does the front/back yards get? KBG will do bette in full sun, while TTTF will be able to tolerate some shade.

You can s lay sod as soon as the ground is no longer frozen, while you'll have to wait for soil temps to get above 55°F to overseed.

I would recommend laying KBG sod in the front yard and seeding TTTF in the side/backyard. You could also try a small area of KBG/TTTF sod to test it's traffic tolerance. Then you can decide in the fall if you want to overseed this fall or do a reno in the fall of next year.


----------

